

New jQuery.tagInput demo - robicch
http://bugsvoice.com/applications/bugsVoice/site/test/tagInputDemo.jsp

======
moe
At least in chrome it highlights the line when I click too quickly (i.e.
double-click). Other than that, looks nice.

